# Food Safety News - 04/08/2022 50 E. coli infections in France linked to Nestlé pizzas; 2 deaths under investigation



## daveomak.fs (Apr 8, 2022)

50 E. coli infections in France linked to Nestlé pizzas; 2 deaths under investigation​By News Desk on Apr 08, 2022 12:05 am
French health officials have confirmed 50 cases of E. coli linked to a type of Nestlé frozen pizza. Of these infections, 48 were caused by E. coli O26 and two by E. coli O103, according to Santé publique France, the French public health agency. Another 25 cases of hemolytic uremic syndrome (HUS) and Shiga toxin-producing... Continue Reading



*Environmental Working Groups names its top and bottom picks for fresh produce* By Coral Beach on Apr 08, 2022 12:03 am
The Environmental Working Group has released its annual best and worst lists of fresh produce based on pesticide residues. The lists — released under the trademarked Dirty Dozen and Clean Fifteen — are based on results of the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Pesticide Data Program. The Environmental Working Group does not do in-depth review of... Continue Reading


National agencies allow flexibility because of Ukraine-related supply issues​By Joe Whitworth on Apr 08, 2022 12:01 am
National authorities have issued a range of guidance because of the conflict in Ukraine affecting the food supply chain. The Food Safety Authority of Ireland (FSAI) said it was aware that businesses may be having difficulties with the supply of some foods such as sunflower oil and other raw materials plus ingredients used to produce... Continue Reading

Union Bay Seafood recalls oysters amidst norovirus outbreak in U.S. and Canada​By News Desk on Apr 07, 2022 01:54 pm
Union Bay Seafood Ltd. is recalling certain Union Bay Seafood Ltd. brand Pacific Oysters because of possible norovirus contamination and a link to an outbreak of norovirus infections that has reached into the United States. This recall was triggered by findings by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency during its investigation into a foodborne illness outbreak.... Continue Reading


----------

